

Fashion 2.0: Social Curation Start-ups Target Fashion Industry - hailpixel
http://www.businessoffashion.com/?p=21534

======
gadders
God I hate how everything is "curated" these days. Pick a new verb.

~~~
hugh3
Would you like to pick one for us? I can't think of an appropriate synonym.

~~~
bingaman
Filter? See also: You Are Not a Curator <http://newcurator.com/2010/03/you-
are-not-a-curator/>

~~~
hugh3
Filtering suggests a far more mechanical process than curating. Filtering
requires an algorithm, curating requires taste.

------
gammarator
<http://www.chictopia.com/> is also in a good position to provide this sort of
service. They have much of the same information and an engaged user community.

